# [SOLVED] WMP54G v.4.1 Driver Windows 7



## GZ

This is unseemly to be posting for a driver I once had in my possession, but now, because of sheer stupidity (or simple oversight) I need again. Only this time, the method I used to get my WiFi running doesn't seem to be readily available anymore. 

I have an older WMP54G v4.1 wireless card by Linksys. I originally got her working by downloading the Vista driver from the Cisco site. 

By simple oversight, I did not backup the installation file.

Well, by being the tinkerer that I am, I managed to kill a perfectly good OS install by playing around with it. So, I backed up my files and reinstalled Windows 7 on my desktop.

Now, lo and behold. I go to the Linksys by Cisco site and download the Vista drivers and the package only contains two files and no executable. Windows 7device manager still cannot find driver files for the card. Then I search my backup drive for the original files... Can not find them. Because I didn't back them up.

So now I am in a pickle. I tried numerous file hosting sites and such, I also did an extensive google reconnaisance to no avail. I cannot find drivers for this card anywhere... and the funniest thing is... I am almost 100% positive that I downloaded an updated driver from Windows Update for my card at one point! Why can it not find the card initially??? btw, I may be mistaken...

I did a thread search and came up with nada. JCGriff's post from a while back told me to do what I attempted to do before. I am about to scrap a perfectly good wireless card because I can't get it to install. 

If anyone knows of another (valid) link and or has a copy of the Vista Drivers for this card. PLEASE let me know... I would rather not tie up a usb port with a LAN stick.


----------



## JimE

*Re: WMP54G v.4.1 Driver Windows 7*

http://homesupport.cisco.com/en-us/wireless/lbc/WMP54G/download

The download is an exe file, I don't know what you were downloading before.


----------



## GZ

*Re: WMP54G v.4.1 Driver Windows 7*

I just downloaded it, just to be sure I wasn't crazy. The executable is a self extracting zip (178kb). It extracts 2 files netr61.inf and netr61.sys



Dogg said:


> http://homesupport.cisco.com/en-us/wireless/lbc/WMP54G/download
> 
> The download is an exe file, I don't know what you were downloading before.


----------



## JimE

*Re: WMP54G v.4.1 Driver Windows 7*

Right. You then goto the hardware, choose the upgrade driver option, and point Windows to the location of the files.


----------



## GZ

*Re: WMP54G v.4.1 Driver Windows 7*

Yep. Already did that... (probably should have stated that I pointed DM to the conaining folder... sorry.)



gavinzach said:


> Now, lo and behold. I go to the Linksys by Cisco site and download the Vista drivers and the package only contains two files and no executable. Windows 7device manager still cannot find driver files for the card.


----------



## JimE

*Re: WMP54G v.4.1 Driver Windows 7*

That's all you can do. It is, obviously, the wrong driver anyway. Sometimes the Vista drivers work, sometimes not. And I just noticed you are using 64bit. So you will need to ensure you are downloading a 64 bit driver.


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: WMP54G v.4.1 Driver Windows 7*

Hi,
Can you post the Hardware ID of the driver you need?

Open the Device Manager
Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Scroll to Hardware ID
Post the info you find under Hardware ID

Do this for each error you have

Are you running Win7 64 bit OS?

I believe this card has a Ralink RT256x & RT266x Series chipset, but I would like the hardware ID to confirm.

Bill


----------



## GZ

*Re: WMP54G v.4.1 Driver Windows 7*

This is the wireless card. Linksys WMP54G v.4.1
PCI\VEN_1814&DEV_0301&SUBSYS_00551337&REV_00
PCI\VEN_1814&DEV_0301&SUBSYS_00551337
PCI\VEN_1814&DEV_0301&CC_028000
PCI\VEN_1814&DEV_0301&CC_0280

This is labeled Coprocessor... I haven't installed the chipset drivers yet... But just to be on the safe side...
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0753&SUBSYS_CB8410DE&REV_A2
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0753&SUBSYS_CB8410DE
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0753&CC_0B4000
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0753&CC_0B40

Yes. This is the x64 version of 7.



BCCOMP said:


> Hi,
> Can you post the Hardware ID of the driver you need?


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: WMP54G v.4.1 Driver Windows 7*

Hi,
The Chipset must be installed first!

What is the make and model of the computer?
If it is custom made please post the make and model number of the Motherboard.

The wireless contains a Ralink chipset (RT61/RT256X)
See if this driver will install:
http://www.ralinktech.com/license_u...qTXVNRjh3T0RJME1EbGZNUzQxTGpRdU1GOUdjbVZsQw==

Enter your name and e-mail address

Download and run the Setup exe file
Select to INSTALL DRIVERS ONLY
Then go to the Device Manager
Look for errors (Network Controller) with a yellow!
If it is not listed look under Network Controllers
Manually install the driver through the Device Manager
Right click on the error>select Update
Select: choose browse computer
Select: Let me pick the driver
Select: Network adapter. 
Select: Ralink in the left pane (there may be two of them, the one you need is for the PCI a/b/g card)
Select: Ralink Wireless Lan Card RT61 V2 and install.


----------



## GZ

*Re: WMP54G v.4.1 Driver Windows 7*

Take a look at my system pull down... it's all there




BCCOMP said:


> Hi,
> The Chipset must be installed first!
> 
> What is the make and model of the computer?
> If it is custom made please post the make and model number of the Motherboard.
> 
> The wireless contains a Ralink chipset (RT61/RT256X)
> See if this driver will install:
> http://www.ralinktech.com/license_u...qTXVNRjh3T0RJME1EbGZNUzQxTGpRdU1GOUdjbVZsQw==
> 
> Enter your name and e-mail address
> 
> Download and run the Setup exe file
> Select to INSTALL DRIVERS ONLY
> Then go to the Device Manager
> Look for errors (Network Controller) with a yellow!
> If it is not listed look under Network Controllers
> Manually install the driver through the Device Manager
> Right click on the error>select Update
> Select: choose browse computer
> Select: Let me pick the driver
> Select: Network adapter.
> Select: Ralink in the left pane (there may be two of them, the one you need is for the PCI a/b/g card)
> Select: Ralink Wireless Lan Card RT61 V2 and install.


----------



## GZ

*Re: WMP54G v.4.1 Driver Windows 7*

The chipset drivers are installed now. 

I did all of the above. No luck whatsoever.


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: WMP54G v.4.1 Driver Windows 7*

Please confirm your Device ID.

I have checked both linksys (XP and Vista) driver codes from their driver package and the codes are different

Your code


Code:


PCI\VEN_1814&DEV_0301&[B]SUBSYS_00551337[/B]

Linksys code



Code:


PCI\VEN_1814&DEV_0301&[B]SUBSYS_00551737[/B]

I wish to modify the driver from Ralink so it will support your card, but I need to make sure the correct code is used.

Are you sure you have a v4.1 card?

Bill


----------



## GZ

*Re: WMP54G v.4.1 Driver Windows 7*

Yes, I have the v4.1. Just to double check I checked the H/W ID... As you can see... It is a match. Thanks!

PCI\VEN_1814&DEV_0301&SUBSYS_00551337


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: WMP54G v.4.1 Driver Windows 7*

Not a match

Yours
PCI\VEN_1814&DEV_0301&SUBSYS_00551*3*37 

Linksys
PCI\VEN_1814&DEV_0301& SUBSYS_00551*7*37

This could indicate an issue with the card or the install.

I am not sure if this is going to work, I must use your "code"

Make sure you create a restore point before attempting this driver.

Remove any other Linksys driver you may have installed

Extract the driver and manually install it through the device manager

The driver is attached below.

Bill


----------



## GZ

*Re: WMP54G v.4.1 Driver Windows 7*

Oh, I misunderstood. I will try as soon as I get home. Thanks!




BCCOMP said:


> Not a match
> 
> Yours
> PCI\VEN_1814&DEV_0301&SUBSYS_00551*3*37
> 
> Linksys
> PCI\VEN_1814&DEV_0301& SUBSYS_00551*7*37
> 
> This could indicate an issue with the card or the install.
> 
> I am not sure if this is going to work, I must use your "code"
> 
> Make sure you create a restore point before attempting this driver.
> 
> Remove any other Linksys driver you may have installed
> 
> Extract the driver and manually install it through the device manager
> 
> The driver is attached below.
> 
> Bill


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: WMP54G v.4.1 Driver Windows 7*

keep us posted


----------



## GZ

*Re: WMP54G v.4.1 Driver Windows 7*

Windows still didn't recognize the driver. I am going to pull the card tonight and check the revision. Although I am 100% positive it is revision 4.1, I could be 100% mistaken. I will also remove my USB/FireWire card and switch PCI slots. I will keep you posted.

Thanks again for your assistance


----------



## GZ

*Re: WMP54G v.4.1 Driver Windows 7*

Update. I opened up my box and pulled my Linksys WMP54G to verify v.4.1. I then decided to pull the adaptec USB/FireWire card that I had installed in between OS installs and put the WiFi card back in the PCI slot I originally had it and viola! My h/w ID changed. See code tables below... I was unsuccessful in installing the card though. As soon as I am done typing this I am going to uninstall and clean up the drivers and try again with the Linksys drivers. I would assume that the driver you supplied me will not work with the new ID. If all goes well I will be online without the realtek USB adapter. If not... well I will post back.

My new code;


Code:


PCI\VEN_1814&DEV_0301&[B]SUBSYS_00551737[/B]

Linksys code;


Code:


PCI\VEN_1814&DEV_0301&[B]SUBSYS_00551737[/B]


----------



## GZ

*Re: WMP54G v.4.1 Driver Windows 7*

I have to report success. After I moved the card back to the lowest PCI slot and removed all the old linksys and ralink drivers and rebooted, all I did was scan for new hardware under device manager and the WMP54G automatically installed. I appreciate all your help!!! Marking this thread solved!


----------



## BCCOMP

Glad to hear you got it sorted out.

I thought the "code" you had originally posted would great an issue, but I am glad to see changing the PCI slot helped.

*NOTE* I have edited the driver in post 14 to the correct code *pci\ven_1814&dev_0301& subsys_00551737
*

Bill


----------



## GZ

BCCOMP said:


> *NOTE* I have edited the driver in post 14 to the correct code *pci\ven_1814&dev_0301& subsys_00551737
> *
> 
> Bill


Thanks for your help again. I downloaded the updated driver and when I get the chance I will take it for a test drive. 

Also, I was able to overcome the issue with the USB/FireWire card. I had to remove an unneccessary plate from my video cards heatsink and I trimmed the component leads (they were unneccessarily long) and isolated them with tape. The drivers for the card installed without issue and all FW/USB ports seem to be working fine! I can't wait until I rid myself of this μATX board.


----------

